# cfs/fibro



## Guest (Oct 18, 1999)

Hi! Im a 27 year old male who has experienced cfs and fibro. I have cured myself through sexual intimacy. A few tricks Ive learned are particularly helpful. If someone is interested I will be glad to show them. I assure you I am not a pervert, just a bit horny. We will get results!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Dream on!------------------


----------

